# Have you ever wondered...



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Mar 7, 2015)

There are lots of unexplained things in the Animal Crossing games, so sometimes you might find yourself wondering something about what's going on in your game, or why things happen. Though, yes, it's just a game, we're probably going to be sort of curious no matter what.

Something I always wonder is how old my residents actually are. It's never specified, and even on their birthday they only have four candles on the cake, and I don't think they're all only four. So I guess we'll never know.

So what are some things you wonder about in Animal Crossing?


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 7, 2015)

_Where do all the special characters live?_


----------



## Leela (Mar 7, 2015)

I wonder the same thing as the uchi villagers... _who sends out presents attached to balloons?_

Oh, and _are gyroids sentient?_


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

People always wonder what the villager was like before he or she moved in. There are some conspiracies. Some people think the villager was kidnapped and brought to a village where he or she thought making a living was possible, only to get ripped off and put in endless debt by Tom Nook. Another suggests that the villager went to a camp (the town).


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 8, 2015)

My parents in the game. I would love to see who they're. Where my character specifically came from. How old are these little adorable vilagers. Where do all the special characters live. I need to find outt.


----------



## meenz (Mar 8, 2015)

I've always wondered about the villagers siblings. On April Fool's day, the villagers will mention their siblings. I wonder who their siblings are, if any are already in the game, if they will be added into any future games, etc!


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Definately the parents in the game


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 8, 2015)

peachtown said:


> Definately the parents in the game



I've wondered about this too. Why don't my parents ever come to visit? Why don't my villager's parents ever visit them?


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

What exists beyond the ropes in the ocean or beyond the hills behind the city? Where did I come from on the train? What do my parents look like?! So many questions...!


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 8, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> What exists beyond the ropes in the ocean or beyond the hills behind the city? Where did I come from on the train? What do my parents look like?! So many questions...!



Yes, that's what i wonder too.


----------



## Ryoshiko (Mar 8, 2015)

No I haven't wondered those things I'm living in the moment when I play I guess


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 9, 2015)

*Why do I never actually speak?!*


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

What's with the relationship between the player and their parents…You can't send them letters back and you're moving away. Maybe the player is mad or hates their parents.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> What's with the relationship between the player and their parents…You can't send them letters back and you're moving away. Maybe the player is mad or hates their parents.



I'm kinda weirded out that you get stuff from your parents at all, honestly! Even though it's been in all the games if I remember correctly... it's just struck me as kind of a strange thing to include, since nothing about the player's relationship with their parents is established at all. Like, your parents don't exist outside of the odd times you receive a letter. I'd be cool with it if they actually showed up to say hello on holidays or something, or you had the option to toggle parental interaction on/off (lmao that's such a weird sentence) rather than just shoehorning that jarring schroedinger's parent stuff in there...


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 10, 2015)

Why only your mom sends mail to you and never your dad and never comes to visit the town you run as mayor?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> What's with the relationship between the player and their parents…You can't send them letters back and you're moving away. Maybe the player is mad or hates their parents.



Yeah I always thought maybe the main character is a runaway and the mother is sending them stuff because she's worried and is trying to reconnect, but you can never write back because your character simply does not want to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also: Where is Nook's brother or sister (he has nephews, so.....)


----------



## Keane (Mar 11, 2015)

What the view of the beach would be if you could turn the camera. Think you could spot Tortimer Island?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 11, 2015)

What do my parents look like
Where did I come from before I stepped on the train
What do villager parents look like
Where do special characters live?

So many questions


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

Why the orange gravy does Aika exist??


----------



## Keane (Mar 11, 2015)

Fighter_Kibbeh said:


> Something I always wonder is how old my residents actually are. It's never specified, and even on their birthday they only have four candles on the cake, and I don't think they're all only four. So I guess we'll never know.


One of my villagers referred to adults in a way that implied that they were older than them, so I think that confirms that teenage villagers are possible.


Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Where did I come from before I stepped on the train
> Where do special characters live?


Maybe Anytown? It'd make sense for the Able Sisters.

And if we wanna stretch things even a little more, maybe the villager is the "someone" from Anytown that designed the available patterns from Anytown. After all, you do start off the game with a set of patterns already.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 11, 2015)

Where does Isabelle live?! Oh, and the other special characters, too...
When the mayor first moves in, the snooty villagers comment specifically on how them being furless and tailless means they'll bring different ideas to the town. Why are humans so rare? (Assuming the mayor isn't an insectoid?)
Why does Kapp'n spend most of his day _away_ from his family?
The things I catch for my cranky villagers' nieces, why do they end up in their uncles' homes?
What is Coco?
Are the food villagers edible?! _Zucker makes me hungry..._
Why isn't there matching cheese furniture?
What sorts of trouble did Isabelle get into as a pup?
Tadpoles, frogs, octopi, small birds and owls... How are they related to the villagers?
What's with the alien broadcasts on TV?
So... no more ghosts?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 11, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> When the mayor first moves in, the snooty villagers comment specifically on how them being furless and tailless means they'll bring different ideas to the town. Why are humans so rare? (Assuming the mayor isn't an insectoid?)



THIS HAD NOT EVEN CROSSED MY MIND EVEN THOUGH IT'S LIKE THE BIGGEST MYSTERY EVER
Why the heck do we live in a town full of animals? Where do they come from? And why is it that only other players are also human?



> So... no more ghosts?



Ikr the whole Wisp idea was just so awesome


----------



## okaimii (Mar 12, 2015)

I always kinda wondered why there are no humans... It's kinda creepy if you think about it, no?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 14, 2015)

WHO WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE MAYOR! They send a letter when you first start but they don't say who. Also, how old are you as the mayor supposed to be? Early 20's? They always talk about how young you are to be a mayor and your mom writes you a lot. Also certain things that happen as coincidence. Someone posted a pic of a villager asking the pretzels/chocolate question whilst eating chocolate covered pretzels.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Piyoko said:


> Are the food villagers edible?! _Zucker makes me hungry..._



I also want to eat Zucker.


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

I use to love whisp  where did he go?

Also, yea, why are we the only humans? 

What happened to the other comedian like shrunk? forget his name though :/ he was in city folk

why doesn't k.k wear clothes?

How are the little nooks able to run there own shop?

that's about it xD


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

Redficasu said:


> I use to love whisp  where did he go?
> 
> Also, yea, why are we the only humans?
> 
> ...



The other comedian was Frillard. He's referenced (not by name) when Shrunk does one of his old jokes.

Tbh, he was really old in City Folk so he might be dead retired.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 14, 2015)

If you guys notice when you start up the game, there's always a smokey haze around Isabelle.  Clearly the entire Animal Crossing world is fabricated in your mind thanks to some very special herbal "remedies".


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

mynooka said:


> If you guys notice when you start up the game, there's always a smokey haze around Isabelle.  Clearly the entire Animal Crossing world is fabricated in your mind thanks to some very special herbal "remedies".



I noticed the haze too, but never made anything of it XD

That's um... A very interesting theory lol


----------



## mynooka (Mar 14, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I noticed the haze too, but never made anything of it XD
> 
> That's um... A very interesting theory lol



I feel like the developers definitely put that in as subtle inside joke.  ...or maybe I just have a messed up sense of humor


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I feel like the developers definitely put that in as subtle inside joke.  ...or maybe I just have a messed up sense of humor



Maybe it's you and Isabelle getting together to make the work more bearable  

But then a citizen actually comes in and it's like


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Maybe it's you and Isabelle getting together to make the work more bearable
> 
> But then a citizen actually comes in and it's like



OMG THANK YOU, THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IT REMINDS ME OF!   I was going mention the That 70s Show scenes but I wasn't sure how many people on this forum would get that reference.  XD


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Is Isabelle...a bag of bells?


----------



## rev1175 (Mar 15, 2015)

Where do all the special characters live? 

Who was supposed to be mayor?

Why was Tortimer so terrible at his job? _Seriously, he was mayor for at least 10 years, that's plenty time to develop a town!_

When does Isabelle sleep? 

Also! Did Timmy and Tommy have irresponsible/absent parents, thus forcing them to live with their uncle? 



Redficasu said:


> I use to love whisp  where did he go?



Wisp wasn't in Wild World either, so maybe he'll be in the next game, if they make one.


----------



## Jbug2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder where the Nook Family stay at when they aren't running their businesses


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Jbug2000 said:


> I wonder where the Nook Family stay at when they aren't running their businesses



Maybe in the houses of people who couldn't afford their payments?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Why can't I write a letter to my mother and father, and why did I move away from them in the first place.


----------



## scruff (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder about the ages a lot, too!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 16, 2015)

mynooka said:


> OMG THANK YOU, THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IT REMINDS ME OF!   I was going mention the That 70s Show scenes but I wasn't sure how many people on this forum would get that reference.  XD



Someone made a comic about the haze and darkness at the beginning and it's Isabelle keeping you in a basement all tied up cause you're forced to be mayor. But going even beyond that, maybe every time you save she comes and bashes you with a shovel and drags you down there until you wake up then after talking to you about what's going on in the town, she bops you again and drops you in front of your house to "wake up" as you're seen yawning at times with messy hair when you've been gone for long... kind of much like when you pass out from being poisoned by a tarantula or scorpion... weird right?


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

I remember reading some fanfiction/creepypasta that was pretty decent with some 'possible' explanations (they're obviously not the 'real' explanations). It was written like a diary with the 'villager' trying to work out where he was, why he was here, how to escape and why the other villagers are stupid animals that keep repeating themselves.


Like you're a prisoner and your 'town' is one of many towns and all the towns are essentially cell blocks with a 'town' next to your town with another 'mayor'. The 'town' is on an island. You were kidnapped and brought here.

Tom Nook keeps increasing your debt to give you something to do and to stop you from having the time or energy left to work out the conspiracy. You're also uncertain to why a leaf with a hole punched in it is currency and how Tom knows that leafs you stick a hole in are counterfeit bells since they're just leafs.

The balloons that fly over are the other human villagers trying to find a way out and communicate with any others that could help them and the items inside the box are just to weigh down the balloon. 

All the villagers used to be humans but being on the island turns you into an animal. The Gyroids get planted by the villagers whilst you're asleep hoping that you'll collect them and take them home because the Gyroids increase the rate that you change into an animal.

They want to change you into an animal so that Tom Nook's crazy wife can harvest your body parts for spares. KK is also evil. Tom Nook was supposed to be evil but he was trying to help you all along.



It was written before New Leaf, so some of it doesn't really make sense anymore but if you can find it, it's worth a read.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Someone made a comic about the haze and darkness at the beginning and it's Isabelle keeping you in a basement all tied up cause you're forced to be mayor. But going even beyond that, maybe every time you save she comes and bashes you with a shovel and drags you down there until you wake up then after talking to you about what's going on in the town, she bops you again and drops you in front of your house to "wake up" as you're seen yawning at times with messy hair when you've been gone for long... kind of much like when you pass out from being poisoned by a tarantula or scorpion... weird right?



Wow!  I had never heard that before but it's certainly interesting lol.  Now I'm imagining Isabelle as some kind of hitman for the mob. 

Maybe she should have been in Smash Bros as well XD


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 16, 2015)

and if they're only four, WHO ARE THE VILLAGERS PARENTS?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2015)

I want to know if Tom Nook is really a man in a raccoon suit.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Someone made a comic about the haze and darkness at the beginning and it's Isabelle keeping you in a basement all tied up cause you're forced to be mayor. But going even beyond that, maybe every time you save she comes and bashes you with a shovel and drags you down there until you wake up then after talking to you about what's going on in the town, she bops you again and drops you in front of your house to "wake up" as you're seen yawning at times with messy hair when you've been gone for long... kind of much like when you pass out from being poisoned by a tarantula or scorpion... weird right?



Does this mean villagers are in on it too? They've also been able to set up the game on occasion...





There's also that time Tortimer set up for you...


----------



## mynooka (Mar 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I want to know if Tom Nook is really a man in a raccoon suit.



He's..... YOUR FATHER!!!


*breaths in Darth Vader voice


----------



## rev1175 (Mar 28, 2015)

Guys, seriously...

...who cuts the grass?


----------



## mynooka (Mar 28, 2015)

rev1175 said:


> Guys, seriously...
> 
> ...who cuts the grass?



Leif?  ...while you sleep?


----------



## P.K. (Mar 28, 2015)

Y'all are forgetting one of the basic questions:

_What Zipper T. Bunny's true identity?_
We all know it's just someone in a costume


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 28, 2015)

where all the balloon presents come from, who sent the mayor letter in the beginning of the game, why are blue/yellow flowers so ugly, what the heck is up with coco, how old my villagers are... damn this game is complicated


----------



## wisecat (Mar 28, 2015)

yeah it;s always really interesting, so i often find myself wondering from time to time too haha


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

where do the fossils come from and why do they always spawn in your town everyday?

also why are you tech the only human in your town? (unless you invite friends or make side characters) only time an animals question it is when you first move in when they mention that you have no fur feathers ect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Someone made a comic about the haze and darkness at the beginning and it's Isabelle keeping you in a basement all tied up cause you're forced to be mayor. But going even beyond that, maybe every time you save she comes and bashes you with a shovel and drags you down there until you wake up then after talking to you about what's going on in the town, she bops you again and drops you in front of your house to "wake up" as you're seen yawning at times with messy hair when you've been gone for long... kind of much like when you pass out from being poisoned by a tarantula or scorpion... weird right?



do you have a link to this comic?
I'd love to see it please and thank you in advance


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 29, 2015)

My biggest question is probably what's up with Digby. He's always just there, even when it's raining, and the only time he goes anywhere else is when you're working at Brewster's. 

I also wonder about some of the things posted here, like what villagers' families are like or where balloons come from.

There are things I'd rather not know, like what the mayor's story is and who was supposed to be the mayor, or how old villagers are. I wish there were more options where interactions with your character's parents are concerned but it's nicer to be able to create your own story for them in your head if you wish. With villagers ages or who the mayor was supposed to be, I guess you can just come up with your own theories and it's more fun that way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Why only your mom sends mail to you and never your dad and never comes to visit the town you run as mayor?



You do get mail from your father sometimes. It's rare but it happens, one of my side characters has gotten a balanced amount of letters from their mother and their father.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Piyoko said:


> [*]When the mayor first moves in, the snooty villagers comment specifically on how them being furless and tailless means they'll bring different ideas to the town. Why are humans so rare? (Assuming the mayor isn't an insectoid?)



I don't think humans are rare everywhere (after all, if you create side characters they move into your town, the human characters have parents, and if your friends visit they're also humans), I just assume they're rare in that town. 



Piyoko said:


> [*]Why does Kapp'n spend most of his day _away_ from his family?



I just assume that he spends most of his day out at sea because that's how he likes it, while his family stays in the island, but then they spend time together in the evening or when you're not around to see him.



Piyoko said:


> [*]The things I catch for my cranky villagers' nieces, why do they end up in their uncles' homes?



Maybe they want them for themselves but feel too ashamed to ask. 



Piyoko said:


> [*]Are the food villagers edible?! _Zucker makes me hungry..._



Technically, most villagers are edible if you really think about it. 



Piyoko said:


> [*]Why isn't there matching cheese furniture?



I want to know this too.



Piyoko said:


> [*]Tadpoles, frogs, octopi, small birds and owls... How are they related to the villagers?



This is a really good question.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rev1175 said:


> Why was Tortimer so terrible at his job? _Seriously, he was mayor for at least 10 years, that's plenty time to develop a town!_



Maybe the animals just have a different idea about what a developed town is, which is why there's such a change when you become the mayor. Or maybe Tortimer just keep neglecting his responsibilities.


----------



## abelsister (Mar 29, 2015)

Are my parents animals? Or are they people? Was I some weird creature that nobody knows what I am? Who was supposed to be the mayor...?


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

I always enjoyed that one creepypasta about the town actually being a camp and the gyroids turning humans into animals and all that... although it stopped me from playing Wild World ever again. You can read it here.It's an interesting concept, and it gets quite gory and creepy towards the end.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

There has been a lot of things I questioned about animal crossing, but I can't piece every one of them together right now..but one of them is where was I in the beginning before I was on the train ? What was my reason for moving ? Do my "parents" even know I'm unexpectedly the mayor of a town? ._. This isn't reality though, so answers aren't even expected haha. Then there are other questions like why do things just disappear of they drop/fall onto a path? Just thinking about these is so irritating >~<


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

Why am i the only human in a town filled with talking animals, how can they talk? I am just dreaming and i can't wake up? trapped in a world filled with colorful and friendly animal faces but never to see another human like me again? where do the balloons come from? who are my parents? what is my backstory? why am i here? why can't i visit my family? why can they send me letters but why can't i reply? so many god damn questions!


----------



## LucasofLeaftown (Apr 2, 2015)

Where the heck is the player's town actually located? how can it have an aurora borealis and at another time at the year cherry blossoms? That's geographicaly impossible...I guess.... 
What if you actually are living in a weird dream that you cannot escape from? Schizophrenia? Out of reality? Drugs....?
Finaly... why do they call you the mayor? Isabelle does EVERYTHING! All you do is to pay...she even choses where to put pwps, saying: hey, probably here it is way to next to the beach...what do you think about here... and the ordinances? you can only choose pre-made ones, with the excuse:''otherwise, you would be a corrupt/tyrant/whatever'' ''Is a bell'' is tricking you to get more bells. You are only a puppet...


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 2, 2015)

I've always been curious where the NPCs live. I'd assume some of them would have pretty interesting houses.


----------



## Shax (Apr 2, 2015)

What do the bird villagers think of the smaller yellow birds around town?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 2, 2015)

Is Beardo actually John Watson from another dimension? 

Also the other thing I can't stop wondering about (I swear I didn't think this up on purpose -- my brain is just evil like this) is whether or not Pietro is somehow based off the IRL killer clown John Wayne Gacey. But I just really, really want to stop thinking about because I feel like I scarred myself for life when this evil theory crept it's way inside my head.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Also the other thing I can't stop wondering about (I swear I didn't think this up on purpose -- my brain is just evil like this) is whether or not Pietro is somehow based off the IRL killer clown John Wayne Gacey. But I just really, really want to stop thinking about because I feel like I scarred myself for life when this evil theory crept it's way inside my head.



what the actual ****

no he is not based on John Wayne Gacy do you honestly think Nintendo would base a character on him are you insane


----------



## loreiid (Apr 5, 2015)

omg no lets talk about the start up screen??? isabelle says "hello mayor" but where are you? is she inside your house? is this a dream? are you in the attic? why is it so dark? why cant i move around the room? WHAT.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

Spoopy Christe said:


> omg no lets talk about the start up screen??? isabelle says "hello mayor" but where are you? is she inside your house? is this a dream? are you in the attic? why is it so dark? why cant i move around the room? WHAT.



She's got you tied up, in her basement. 

YOU CAN'T LEAVE MAYOR, WE NEED YOU


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> what the actual ****
> 
> no he is not based on John Wayne Gacy do you honestly think Nintendo would base a character on him are you insane



Given their history of messed up references in their other games, yes. Other than that, I've always thought it was weird they created a clown character that flirts with the players -- a lot of whom are children -- and gets them to go in his house by decorating it with balloons and carnival games. I mean, the other Smugs come off a lot more playful, but I just find all these specific things about Pietro kinda creepy mostly because, again, of Nintendo's history of putting off jokes and references in their games.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 5, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Given their history of messed up references in their other games, yes. Other than that, I've always thought it was weird they created a clown character that flirts with the players -- a lot of whom are children -- and gets them to go in his house by decorating it with balloons and carnival games. I mean, the other Smugs come off a lot more playful, but I just find all these specific things about Pietro kinda creepy mostly because, again, of Nintendo's history of putting off jokes and references in their games.



That's actually quite an interesting theory. Did you know that Kapp'n is based on a Japanese mythological creature said to kidnap and drown children?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bowie said:


> That's actually quite an interesting theory. Did you know that Kapp'n is based on a Japanese mythological creature said to kidnap and drown children?



Yeah, I knew about that one. I also know about the Japanese tree Gods in the Mario games that look like ghosts in the background, and that a lot of the Psychic or Ghost type Pokemon are based off mythical creatures that are said to, like, kill children by stealing their souls while they're asleep or kidnap them to the dream/spirit realm forever. I'm just into horror and stuff, so creepy pastas and weird gaming theories, especially ones involving Nintendo, are all things I know a lot about. That's one of the reasons why the John Wayne Gacey wouldn't surprise me all that much, especially if they thought the players wouldn't catch onto it.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 5, 2015)

Why have we never seen the parents? Why can the animals talk to humans? Where does the train actually go? Who else is on the train (if anyone)? How come the mom sends more letters than the dad?


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Given their history of messed up references in their other games, yes. Other than that, I've always thought it was weird they created a clown character that flirts with the players -- a lot of whom are children -- and gets them to go in his house by decorating it with balloons and carnival games. I mean, the other Smugs come off a lot more playful, but I just find all these specific things about Pietro kinda creepy mostly because, again, of Nintendo's history of putting off jokes and references in their games.



You're overthinking it. You probably just don't like clowns. I doubt they actually based him off a rapist clown. He's a smug villager, yes he is going to flirt with female players. All villagers are the same when it comes to dialogue, and what do you mean other smugs come off as "more playful", he's a clown I don't think you can get anymore playful than that. His house is carnival themed because he's a clown not because he wants to lure children. I mean is he really that creepy? He's colorful, fluffy, funny and adorable in my eyes.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 5, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> You're overthinking it. You probably just don't like clowns. I doubt they actually based him off a rapist clown. He's a smug villager, yes he is going to flirt with female players. All villagers are the same when it comes to dialogue, and *what do you mean other smugs come off as "more playful"*, he's a clown I don't think you can get anymore playful than that. His house is carnival themed because he's a clown not because he wants to lure children. I mean is he really that creepy? He's colorful, fluffy, funny and adorable in my eyes.



What I mean is the other Smug villagers don't come off as villains from an episode of *Law&Order:SVU*, and I don't think I'm overthinking it. I'm sure any adult player could just as easily connect the dots, but I do take this stuff more seriously than most people for personal reasons. So I'm pretty sure it could also be written off as an "adult joke", even if he _was_ based off John Wayne Gacey. This is more than likely, imo, because most people aren't going to immediately think of Gacey. They're gonna be more likely to think of Pennywise the clown from Stephen King's _It_, and that's gonna be a lot funnier than thinking Pietro is based off an _actual _ IRL killer clown because Pennywise isn't real. But what people fail to realize is that that isn't actually any better because Pennywise _was_, in fact, based off John Wayne Gacey as was Twisty the clown (American Horror Story: Freakshow), and several other killer clown characters.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 6, 2015)

Why are humans the only mute species that can only show emotion when taught? Shrunk seems to know why, and wants to help by telling bad jokes.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 6, 2015)

Why would Gracie have a shop in a small town if she's supposed to be a world famous designer?


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 6, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Why would Gracie have a shop in a small town if she's supposed to be a world famous designer?



She is world-famous though. How many games has she appeared in already?


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2015)

You collect signatures for petitions. But since you're the mayor, aren't the petitions for you? 

I feel bad now because I've never even considered any of my villagers' A++ ideas


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> She is world-famous though. How many games has she appeared in already?



every game so far


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

I'm wondering how come the animals never assume a flea is on them whenever they're itching.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> every game so far



Yup. So that's at least four different towns where she's regarded as "famous".
Therefore she is a world-famous designer!


----------



## Hulaette (May 11, 2015)

On the start-up screen of every Animal Crossing game I always imagine it as a an old shack on the other side of the rock walls of your town. I think that Phyllis is actually in that Zipper T costume because Zipper always mutters under its breath just like Phyllis does. What if Wisp the ghost was supposed to me the Mayor of your town? Maybe the reason why he said "One thing led to another" is because he could have been on his away to your town but he got caught up in a tragic event that led to his death? So now he can't become mayor, he's dead, he's got no way to communicate that...so he sets you up. Also the Unknown Letter sender could be the one who is sending those balloon presents.


----------



## carlaeleni (May 12, 2015)

I saw this theory on tumblr before:
So lets say animal crossing is the afterlife and mom sends letters because she cant let you go and dad barely ever writes because hes overcome with grief. When they send the flowers on mothers day and fathers day, its them laying flowers on your grave.

which goes along with this cute little comic: http://kianart.tumblr.com/post/80290982127/a-very-short-animal-crossing-comic-about-how


----------



## Nizzy (May 13, 2015)

where do the villagers make the food there always talking about?


----------



## Llust (May 13, 2015)

1.) What does my mom look like?
2.) What's out there beyond the ocean and the train tracks?
3.) Where does the train come from and where does it go?
4.) Why am I the only human in the game?


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2015)

I would like to know where the mayor's hometown is and what theyre family is like. It would be cool if there was like special days where they came to visit the town, like their parents and a sibling or two  it would also be really cool to be able to visit your hometown !


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (May 19, 2015)

I always wondered by Isabelle would not let me place that bridge next to my house...


----------



## patriceflanders (May 19, 2015)

Jbug2000 said:


> I wonder where the Nook Family stay at when they aren't running their businesses



I think they live above the bank, spending their evenings counting their money


----------



## Hypno KK (May 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> What I mean is the other Smug villagers don't come off as villains from an episode of *Law&Order:SVU*, and I don't think I'm overthinking it. I'm sure any adult player could just as easily connect the dots, but I do take this stuff more seriously than most people for personal reasons. So I'm pretty sure it could also be written off as an "adult joke", even if he _was_ based off John Wayne Gacey. This is more than likely, imo, because most people aren't going to immediately think of Gacey. They're gonna be more likely to think of Pennywise the clown from Stephen King's _It_, and that's gonna be a lot funnier than thinking Pietro is based off an _actual _ IRL killer clown because Pennywise isn't real. But what people fail to realize is that that isn't actually any better because Pennywise _was_, in fact, based off John Wayne Gacey as was Twisty the clown (American Horror Story: Freakshow), and several other killer clown characters.



I'm sorry, whatever your personal reasons are.

I disagree with you though, I'm an adult player and I've never assumed Pietro was based on John Wayne Gacey. Clowns are pretty common in books, decorations, toys etc. for kids so it's not surprising to me that a game made for kids first and foremost would have a clown character in it. Smugs have a sort of charismatic personality and are always dancing so it makes them fitting for villagers who could work in a form of entertainment, like how Kyle and Eugene seem to be musicians of some kind and have that personality too.

The idea of creepy clowns isn't really specific to John Wayne Gacey or to Pennywise the clown (and wasn't created by them), even... there are plenty of kids (and adults) who are and were terrified of clowns without having heard of either, I've read it's likely due to clown make-up and the Uncanny Valley effect or kids being scared of loud noises and such that clown acts sometimes have. 

It's fine if that's your theory, the villagers lack enough of a story that we can fill in the blanks with our own opinions, but don't state it as fact.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagicalCat590 said:


> Given their history of messed up references in their other games, yes. Other than that, I've always thought *it was weird they created a clown character that flirts with the players -- a lot of whom are children* -- and gets them to go in his house by decorating it with balloons and carnival games. I mean, *the other Smugs come off a lot more playful*, but I just find all these specific things about Pietro kinda creepy mostly because, again, of Nintendo's history of putting off jokes and references in their games.



All of the Smugs are flirty and they all have the same dialogue, it may be creepy but it's not specific to Pietro...


----------



## Prakhar (May 20, 2015)

1. Why cant you catch frog villagers when you can catch frogs?
2. How are fish able to live in the museum even when the fresh and salt water ones are mixed up?
3. Why does Naomi look so scary when angered?
4. Why isn't Olaf a penguin name?
5. Why isn't there a wolf/fox named Foxy?
6. Why do bugs commit suicide by jumping in the water / off the cliffs?


----------



## Stanley (May 22, 2015)

- Gulliver mentions Bobbery from Rogueport in New Leaf. That means that the New Leaf village is in the same universe as The Thousand Year Door... Right!?
- Why do tarantulas & scorpions make loud static-esque sounds when moving?
- Who takes you back to your house after being bitten by one? & How do you get there that fast?
- In the original Animal Crossing, how does Resetti dig through concrete? & Where does the light come from? When he pops up at night, a light appears which illuminates the area around you two.
- What is pigeon milk!?
- Why did K.K. Slider sell out? He stated in previous games that his music is too pure for the commercial scene. In New Leaf, his records are sold at the Nookling's stores.
- Why does rain only begin falling on the hour. & Also stop on the hour. Rain never starts at a time like 12:17.
- How does a shooting star wrap a present and mail it? The letters could at the very least be signed something Marlon the Star Brewer, right?
- Sharks always have to move, right? Or else they sink. You can catch sharks. & When you do they're not too far from shore. The waters have to be VERY shallow where they are. So are they just resting on the ocean floor? & How do they move? Catching the waves? Pushing off?
- WHO BUILT RIBBOT!?
- AND IS WART JR. REALLY THE SON OF WART!? THE VILLAIN FROM SUPER MARIO BROTHERS 2!? Wasn't that game a dream?

I'm sure anybody could list dozens of random oddities. I'm just being comical.


----------



## Paranoid (May 22, 2015)

What's up with that freaky alien message that appears on your tv?
Is an alien race trying to make contact with you? ...If so, why does the message only appear for a minute?
Does this have anything to do with Gulliver having piloted  a flying saucer in Wild World and City Folk? 
Are they after him? 

TELL US, NINTENDO! TELL USSSS! Dx


----------



## PrincessDuckling (May 22, 2015)

P.K. said:


> Y'all are forgetting one of the basic questions:
> 
> _What Zipper T. Bunny's true identity?_
> We all know it's just someone in a costume



I've always just assumed that it was Isabelle's brother.


----------



## Le Ham (May 23, 2015)

I once made a fanfic about how Animal Crossing's story even began, and why normal animals are mixed with anthropomorphic animals. It explained the Nook and Able families and what happened to them, that everyone was human before something Redd did changed everything, how Tom had an older brother who was friends with Crazy Redd, who did something with gyroids and created Coco, then went mad and tried to create a means of immortality, and killed everyone who got in the way (including the sisters' parents) thus resulting in the whole town blowing up and people becoming animal-like, then Tom's brother ran away...

Believe me, it sounds much less cliche if you actually read it. But idk where it is, and I prolly need to rewrite it


----------



## Rudy (May 23, 2015)

I always wondered what the world looks like outside my town, but I assumed it's just a lot of other towns with different layouts, lol.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 1, 2015)

I've always wondered how old the villagers were, but they kind of hint at it a bit.
Cranky ones are older, maybe 40-50ish. (Kabuki is my example, as when he was talking to a peppy villager(i think), they were saying, "Her outfit was wicked cool! She got it dirt cheap!" and he's interpreting it as evil, cold, and dirty or something, and he's like, "But isn't that bad?'' because he didn't understand what she meant.)
Peppy ones are teenagers, I suppose. Around that age, 14-18. Because of the earlier conversation (above), I could see that. Pango is fitting for that example.
Lazy ones are young. 9-12ish. From my opinion, they're quite annoying and are always like food. food. nap. food. Ugh....Benedict is perfect for this. I hated him.
Snooty ones could be older than Peppy, but younger than Cranky. I consider Soleil or Blaire to be a decent example of it.
Jock ones... are about the same age as Snooty. 20-30ish. The time that you work out, and the common age range for athletes. Rudy is an okay example.
AH. Normal ones.. I could see them being slightly older than Peppy, but younger than Jock. So about 20ish. Chevre could work for an example.
Uchi.... uh... mid twenties. rebels that teach you how to defend yourself. I like Cherry as a good example. Fuschia's not too bad either.
okay.. so SMUG! my favourite..
They flirt with you. Also mid twenties. Like a weird dancing 25 year old that makes punny jokes. "If I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers" Basically complimenting the character by comparing them to cucumbers. Zell is a magnificent example of this. Which, I may or may not like being complimented by animals, which is why I'm obviously not going to fill my town with all my favourite smug villagers.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

i always wonder about the parents too. i wish you could write them letters as well instead of just receiving them.


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

All of the above tbh LOL Though I have had Rosie tell me something about her being a grown up and living on her own or whatever o ~ o


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 2, 2015)

What is the significance between Treehut and Anytown? Both are hometowns of the people who made the default patterns for Able Sisters throughout the AC series.


----------



## Athros (Jun 3, 2015)

There are soo many things to wonder about. I kind of like it that way! Though, I would like to know the ages of villagers. But oh well~


----------

